# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  zatvorena

## claudy

imam još oko tjedan i po do poroda a skroz sam zabetonirana. dal ću se s vremenom otvorit malo ili ima nešto da se to malo potakne? (pritm mislim kad sam još doma) nebi ni dizala frku oko toga ali ti doktori valjda vole plašit  ljude jer on mi je odma reko ako ništa morat ćemo carski, a ja sai milim pa ima još vremena zašto mi uopće to govoriš

----------


## Ineska

hehehe...kad se sjetim...ja 41 tjedan, ostala u bolnici zbog lošeg ctg-a, trudovi počeli prašiti sve u 16, a ja totalno zatvorena. za podemonit  :shock: 
i trudovi razvaljuju sve u 100, ja luda , dr me gleda ja i dalje totalnoooo zatvorena... :shock: 

i onda me on malo pročačkao dole i kaže: evo sad ste otvoreni 1 cm.
a ja mu kažem: "šta čekaš? čačkaj i dalje pa ću se još otvoriti "  :Grin: 

i onda sam poslije negdje pročitala da je jedna babica rekla ženi na porodu koja je bila skroz zatvorena da se trebala seksati pa da bi se otvorila.
(a jesam složila rečenicu   :Rolling Eyes:  al skužila si)
 Eto pa možda ak imate volje prokeksajte se malo...  :Grin:

----------


## maxi

meni je ginić isto "pomogao" prije prvog poroda s tim jednim centimetrom.....ali uz sve muke (gel, hodanje, drip, trudovi) nakon 12 sati od puknuća vodenjaka nisam bila ništa više otvorena i nažalost sam završila na hitnom carskom  :Sad:  . drugi porod ista stvar samo malo drukčijim redosljedom, rezultat: opet carski   :Crying or Very sad:  !!! nije da te plašim ali budi pametnija od mene i saznaj što možeš i o tome jer izgleda da nas ima koji se jednostavno ne možemo otvoriri! razlog ne zna nitko pa ni ja...želim ti sreću  :Heart: 

e da, i sex isproban prije prvog a planinarenje prije drugog poroda  :Razz:

----------


## claudy

moram muža zaposlit dakle  :Grin:

----------


## Honey

Meni je prošao termin 5 dana i bila sam otvorena za pola prsta. Kad su počeli trudovi (oko pola noći) do 7 ujutro sam se skroz otvorila i u 7 i 10 rodila. Naravno, cijelu noć sam šetala i puhala. Bez dripa, indukcije, gela ni ičeg drugog. Dan prije na pregledu su mi rekli da "još nisam za rađanje".

----------


## andrea

> ako ništa morat ćemo carski,


ne kužim ovo; kaj je mislio da je carski opcija zato jer nisi prije termina otvorena :? 

ja sam rodila sa punih 42 tjedna, a bila sam isto potpuno zatvorena, iako je onda već bilo za očekivat da se bar malo otvorim

sve prošlo bez problema  :Smile:

----------


## claudy

ni ja ti ga ne kužim kaj je mislil s time pa imam pravo još biti zatvorena, vidiš oni se tak zliju sanmo da me opterete

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam negdi čitala da ima neka supstanca u spermi koja "omekšava" ušće
pa možda pomogne

----------


## Rency

zaposli muza i nabavi loptu
i udri  :Wink:  
sretno na porodu

----------


## Brunda

Puno šeći, sexaj se, skači po lopti za pilates... i ne brini jer imaš još 3 tjedna vremena   :Smile:   (40+-2 tjedna)

----------


## claudy

hvala  :Grin:

----------


## tridesetri

pa ja sam isto tjedan dana prije nego sto sam rodila bila potpuno zatvorena. a rodila sam brzo. mislim da to nema nikakve veze. ima zena sto su otvorene od pocetka trudnoce pa na kraju prenesu i po dva tjedna. cure su te vec super savjetovale, i nedaj da ti doktori uvale paranoju  :Wink:

----------


## Lovorka

Evo mene s istim problemom. 38. tjedan, potpuno zatvorena, dr. predviđa da se neću ni otvoriti i misli da treba napraviti carski rez. Može li mi netko reći kako bi trebao izgledati cerviks u 38. tjednu... :/ 
Da pijem švedsku grenčicu?

----------


## TinnaZ

Nemaš razloga za brigu, imaš unazad mjesec dana topice koje je otvarala Smajlic, ista stvar ju je mučila, čak na dan poroda su je vratili doma da neće to još (a imala je čak i trudove doma), i na kraju je imala krasan porod - čekamo priču. Mislim da je i prenijela.

----------


## TinnaZ

Evo tu je:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=32718

Drugi se zove Mislim da je počelo.

Imate dosta topica o tome, definitivno nema razloga za brigu. Pa neće beba ostat unutra do puberteta, kad joj se bude išlo van, ići će.
Mene su isto htjeli na indukciju, nisam se dala, i na kraju rodila lijepo i lagano.

----------


## Nice

pa i ja sam zatvorena a 9 dana sam do termina i moj dr. ne spominje ni carski ni ništa slično...
Rekao je da je to sve super školski i da se ništa ne brinem  :Smile:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Eto još jedne zatvorene (iako uložive za vršak prsta), a pogledaj mi potpis...   :Wink:  Ako još budem u komadu sutra idem na pregled, pa ćemo vidjeti kako stvari stoje.   :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

Ali cure, ako se ne varam, poslije "termina" je još 2 tjedna termin. Do 42. tjedna. Tek onda se može govoriti o prenesenosti. Ne dajte se prestrašiti. Ako vam nude razne carske i indukcije, pitajte za konkretni razlog. Nije razlog "spremni ste za porod, nema razloga da se čeka", mora biti neki drugi konkretniji.
Problem je što između tog 40. i 42. tjedna obično žene tako izmuče svakodnevnim kontrolama, da se one stvarno zblokiraju i čekaju "bolja" vremena kad će se moći opustiti. Pitajte koliko  stvarno i neophodno moraju biti česte kontrole nakon 40.-og tjedna.

----------


## Astralis

Evo da se prijavim u ove zatvorene   :Wink:   Neznam koliko sam skužila 'školski'  je da si zatvoren pa kad krenu trudovi da se kreneš otvarati. E sad...Kom obojci a kome opanci... I meni je fobija kad čujem ove 'otvorene' priče   :Kiss:   pa onda pomislim da se neću otvoriti i slično...Ali opet nekako vjerujem u pozitivan ishod   :Bye:

----------


## TinnaZ

ma nemoj se opterećivati s tim, pa valjda je normalno da si zatvorena do kraja, a ne da se počneš otvarati prerano.

----------


## Lovorka

Meni to ništa nije jasno... Piše "Cerviks: održan, smekšan, zatvoren". Ipak, hvala vam na odgovorima.   :Love:

----------


## martinaP

> Meni to ništa nije jasno... Piše "Cerviks: održan, smekšan, zatvoren". Ipak, hvala vam na odgovorima.


Nije mi jasna izjava dr-a. Smekšan cerviks je dobar znak, ako se ne varam, a to što si zatvorena ništa ne znači. Ja sam bila otvorena 1 cm u 35. tjednu, i do poroda se nisam ni mm dalje otvorila, rodila za 3 sata. Susjeda došla na porod 5 cm otvorena, pa ipak nakon 12 sati trudova završila na carskom.

Uopće tako unaprijed govoriti da će biti carski (osim ako nisu neke ozbiljne indikacije koje se sigurno neće promijeniti), mi je neodgovorno od dr-a.

----------


## TinnaZ

da, to je bezvezno nagađanje koje te može samo opteretiti da će porod biti ovakav ili onakav. Biti će kakav bude, a to ćeš znati kad krene. Osim ako ne postoje neke 100% sigurne indikacije za carski, pa već ideš na unaprijed dogovoreni termin. Mislim da se i dogodi da ideš na carski, da li si to znala prije ili nisi - ništa ti ne znači.
I zakaj ne bi bila zatvorena. Pa možda su ti npr. krivo izračunali termin, ili su točno izračunali ali ti ne budeš rodila u 40-om, nego 42-gom tjednu, pa je ovo sada još daleko vrijeme do datuma poroda, pa si iz toga razloga zatvorena. I meni se to čini najnormalnije. 
Opusti se i uživaj, i dočekati ćeš sretno svoj porod.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Meni to ništa nije jasno... Piše "Cerviks: održan, smekšan, zatvoren". Ipak, hvala vam na odgovorima.


a gle sad ovo, datum si stavila Beba stiže 17. 01. 2007., uzmimo da ne budeš rodila na datum dermina nego krajem 42-tjedna, znači po tome bi imala još dobrih mjesec dana do poroda. Pa kakav bi cerviks trebao biti nego zatvoren mjesec dana prije poroda. Ili ti je doc od onih koji sve šiba na indukciju koje prijeđu taj zamišljeni dan D koji uopće ne mora biti točan.

----------


## Lovorka

Mislim da mi je termin dobro izračunat. Sada sam na kraju 38. tjedna. Beba je još visoko. Zapravo je najbolje ne razmišljati više o tome, nego pustiti da se stvari dalje razvijaju. Ionako ništa ne mogu unaprijed znati. Hvala na vašim odgovorima.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> jer on mi je odma reko ako ništa morat ćemo carski,


ajme ne mogu vjerovati da ti je to rekao! kako glupo, netaktično, bezosjećajno! ne daj se! možda se porodiš tek za dva, tri tjedna. ne slušaj tog ...  :Evil or Very Mad:   i ne daj se na indukciju!
želim ti sve najbolje, puno sreće, lijep porod i predivno majčinstvo!   :Heart:

----------


## samaritanka

Možda piše neki rad o carskim porodima pa te gleda kao uzorak .-)

----------


## Lovorka

U ponedjeljak, tjedan dana prije termina (dakle, punih 39 tjedana) sam bila na pregledu i nalaz cervixa se u međuvremenu promijenio. Otvorena 1 prst, glavica angažirana itd. Dr. kaže da je to odličan nalaz. 
Nema planiranog carskog, sljedeći pregled je u subotu, dva dana prije termina.  :D 
Nastavljam hodati 5-6-7 km dnevno i hopsam po lopti. Javit ću dalje razvoj situacije.

----------


## TinnaZ

ma ne trebaš ništa hopsati niti razmišljati, sve ide super kao što smo ti i rekle, ništa baš ništa ne brini, uživaj i radi iskoristi ove dane da radiš ono što ti se radi i misliš na ono što te veseli i provodiš vrijeme onako kako te veseli ....

----------


## Lovorka

Uf, hvala vam...   :Kiss:   Baš sam o tome razmišljala - kako će to još kratko trajati i kako trebam opušteno uživati u zadnjim danima trudnoće, a odjednom me uhvatilo preispitivanje jesam li nešto zaboravila pripremiti, pa bjesomučno čišćenje stana, pranje svega i svačega... Ovo lijepo vrijeme mi baš ide na ruku za šetnje.

----------


## Lovorka

Dva dana prije termina nalaz isti kao prije 5 dana, i dalje samo 1 cm otvorena.   :Sad:  Brinem se.

----------


## Eci

Nemaš se zašto brinuti. Ja sam bila otvorena dugo 1 prst i prek noći se otvorila (prenjela sam 10 dana pa sam morala svaki dan na pregled)- došla tamo i hop-4 prsta. Bez ikakvih naznaka da se to događa. Rodila sam za 3 sata - porod iz snova!
Tako želim i tebi.
A što se tiče ovog drugog - to se ti gnjezdiš!

----------


## Lovorka

Hvala, Eci.   :Heart:  Utješila si me, odmah mi je malo lakše. Ti česti pregledi pred kraj su tako gnjavatorski, izazivaju neku tjeskobu.

----------


## TinnaZ

istina je da su ti pregledi na kraju gnjavatorski, povećavaju tjeskobu, a tjeskoba daje signal da beba još malo pričeka dok se ne osjetiš sigurnom ... pitaj jel mora baš svaki drugi dan.
Meni je srećom bio vikend između, i u ponedjeljak hoops, eto bebe.

----------


## Lovorka

Beba se tako umirila. Njupam slatko da živne, ali on se izgleda uplašio, kao da sluti da mu se nešto sprema... Sinoć mi je palo na pamet nešto skroz blesavo - kako idem na "blind date" sa bebicom. 
Zapravo osjećam da se još nisam spremna rastati s trudnoćom. Racionalno znam, ali neka duboko primitivna, emotivno-instinktivna razina mog bića kao da uopće ne shvaća da porod nije kraj, da mi nitko neće "uzeti" moju bebu.  Kako je to čudno, a zapravo svjedoči o tome koliko su trudnoća i porod nagonski. 
Dođe mi da vrištim "Čeeeekaaajteee još maaaloo!!!!"

----------


## mamazika

> istina je da su ti pregledi na kraju gnjavatorski, povećavaju tjeskobu, a tjeskoba daje signal da beba još malo pričeka dok se ne osjetiš sigurnom ... pitaj jel mora baš svaki drugi dan.
> Meni je srećom bio vikend između, i u ponedjeljak hoops, eto bebe.


Meni uopće, tako sam se navikla da mi se činilo kao da idem na posao u Petrovu (a inače sam radila u zdravstvu pa bi mi to bila prirodna okolina   :Grin:  ).

----------


## TinnaZ

meni su bili gnjavatroski jer su bili neugodni, čekala sam svaki puta dugo na neudobnim stolcima, boljeli su, i uvjeravali su me da je eto termin tu, plodna voda zrela, pa nema razloga da ne pristanem na indukciju, itd. itd., pa onda nije to istina kad žene kažu da su trudovi uz drip bolniji, itd. ... uglavnom, samo jedan od tih pregleda me je razveselio, a to je kad sam naišla u smjeni na doktora koji mi je rekao da zrela plodna voda samo znači da je vrijeme poroda blizu, da kao takva nije opasna, da može biti još i 7 dana takva, i da mogu pričekati i prirodan početak poroda ako želim. Samo uz redovite kontrole. I nakon toga su me srećom ostavili na miru jer vikendom ne rade, valjda i od razgovora i što sam par dana zaboravila na njih, u ponedjeljak krenuo porod sam.
Ali za razliku od vas, ja nisam bila tih dana na forumu, stvarno mi je neki unutarnji glas govorio da sve otkantam i prepustim se samo sebi i svojoj bebi, i da će priroda učniti svoje. Sretno i vama!

----------


## Eci

Normalno je da se bebica umiri prije poroda. Naravno ipak se mora malo micati. Valjda skuplja snagu.
I meni je bilo teško se rastati sa trudnoćom. Jedva sam čekala da vidim moju bebicu ali znala sam da nikada neću biti tako povezana sa njom kao u trudnoći. Bila sam čak ljubomorna što je svi nose, gledaju, diraju. I poslije poroda mi je falio trbuh i to da me svi paze i maze. Kod svih tih pomiješanih osječaje dojenje donosi spas, jer je beba opet samo tvoja, samo ti je možeš nahraniti i u tome neizmjerno uživa.

----------


## Lovorka

Čini mi se da bih trebala zaboraviti na sve, potpuno prestati misliti o porodu, otpustiti sva očekivanja i brige jer me to sve potpuno iscrpilo. Već dvije noći nisam spavala, jako sam uznemirena i žalosna što su ovi zadnji dani trudnoće ispali takvi. Želim samo zaspati, napokon se dobro naspavati i vratiti onu čistu radost koju sam osjećala do sada i koja je odjednom nestala zadnjih dana.

----------


## TinnaZ

Lovorka, stvarno nemaš razloga baš niti za kakvu brigu.
Niti najmanjeg. Sve ti ide idealno, a još uvijek možeš i spavati kad hoćeš i šetati koliko hoćeš, i gledati televizor kad hoćeš ... uživaj još malo u svemu tome i veseli se. Jedno predivno razdoblje je pred tobom, a i zadnji dani imaju svoje lijepe strane   :Kiss:

----------


## samaritanka

Mene nitko nije pregledavao u finišu i također rodih zdravu bebu. Mislim da su ta maltretiranja nepotrebna pogotovo kad se tijelo priprema za porod. Pokušaj vizualizirati svoju bebu, pokušaj komunicirati s njom i zaželjet ćeš je vidjeti. Trudnoća je samo drugo stanje, a ono poslije trudnoće je pravo stanje...Kemija radi svoje, možda bi bilo dobro da odeš šetati negdje na čisti zrak u prirodu na sunce da otjeraš sve što te muči, napravi Kegelove vježbe i ne daj se čudnim mislima... Svaku ti sreću želim i opusti se ilu pusti da te priroda opusti...

----------


## Lovorka

Da, mislim da ste u pravu. Danas je već bolje. Nisam spavala dio noći, ali nisam se ni brinula što ne spavam. Jutros, punih 40 tjedana, sam imala prvu amnioskopiju, plodna voda je mliječna. Ctg dobar, beba živahnija nego proteklih dana. Nalaz cerviksa bolji nego prije dva dana - sazrijeva polako. Imam baš lijepi odnos sa doktoricom, stalno mi napominje da se psihički pripremam za porod, da je moja odluka o tome koliko želim čekati i da ona neće ništa forsirati. Opet idem u srijedu na pregled. Preglede ipak u ovoj fazi ne želim odbijati.  Hvala što ste uz mene...   :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

bravo za tebe i dobru doktoricu   :Klap:  imaš sreće.

----------


## Freya

> ...Sinoć mi je palo na pamet nešto skroz blesavo - kako idem na "blind date" sa bebicom. 
> Zapravo osjećam da se još nisam spremna rastati s trudnoćom. Racionalno znam, ali neka duboko primitivna, emotivno-instinktivna razina mog bića kao da uopće ne shvaća da porod nije kraj, da mi nitko neće "uzeti" moju bebu...


Ni ja nisam bila spremna na kraj trudnoće, tako mi je brzo prošlo to razdoblje... I sjećam se kako su mi pred kraj svi govorili da mi je sigurno već dosta i da se sigurno već želim ''riješiti'' stomaka, i sl. , a ja sam isto kao ti htjela još biti trudna. Ali isto tako pamtim da sam se zadnje dane neprestano obraćala bebici u stomaku i govorila da jedva čekam da dođe i da se upoznamo...

----------


## Candy

Ja sam par dana do poroda i totalno zatvorena. Većinu trudnoće sam čuvala, imala razne komplikacije, i evo na kraju još i čekanje. Međutim, moja doktorica ništa dramatično ne govori. Javim vam sutra nakon pregleda kako stvari stoje, ali znajte jedno. Žene su i prije nas rađale i bez tih čudesa koje nam danas "pomažu" ubrzati porod, pa je sve nekako išlo ok. Valjda će se i za nas majka priroda pobrinuti onda... Tako sam ja barem ufurana...   :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

e ta logika je i mene vodila kad god sam donosila neke odluke u trudoći i porodu

----------


## tiki

ja sam trudna 34+3 i otvorena pola prsta,sad neznam jeli to dobro ili ne?

----------


## kloklo

> i onda sam poslije negdje pročitala da je jedna babica rekla ženi na porodu koja je bila skroz zatvorena da se trebala seksati pa da bi se otvorila.


To si pročitala u mojoj priči s poroda, zaista mi je to rekla sestra   :Laughing:  

Iako je moj porod trajao sto godina jer sam se sporo otvarala, sve je na kraju završilo dobro i bez pomisli na carski, nitko to nije niti ovlaš spomenuo   :Smile:  

Ali sad znaš što ti je činiti, ako se ne bude dao, lupi muža toljagom po glavi, odvuci u  krevet i iskorištavaj do besvjesti   :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## tridesetri

ma ne mora bit. ja sam imala turboekspresni porod, od prvog truda do potpune otvorenosti nije proslo niti sat vremena. a seksala se nisam prakticki cijelu trudnocu  :Grin:  . imala sam krvarenje pa me cijelo vrijeme prala paranoja od pobacaja, prijevremenog poroda i sl.

----------


## bodycreator

probaj bademe

----------


## samaritanka

kako misliš bademe?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

:Saint:  evo, javljam se na raport da se ni ja nisam "seksala" tokom trudnoće, a porod je od trenutka kad sam se probudila trajao tri sata. doduše, prenijela sam pet dana. no, to me nije ni najmanje zabrinjavalo, pa sam i porod dočekala spavajući k'o top, a na preglede nisam išla.

----------


## bodycreator

> kako misliš bademe?


jedi ih
to su i meni preporućil

----------


## Candy

> samaritanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako misliš bademe?
> 
> 
> jedi ih
> to su i meni preporućil


Sumnjam u ovo. Radi žgaravice ih jedem svaki dan, u dekama, ali svejedno zatvorena. Odmoći ne može, ali baš da otvaraju, hmm...  :? 
Ako danas nakon kontrole budem imalo otvorena, onda svi navalite na bademe (jutros sam ih jela), ako ne...

----------


## Candy

Dakle, ja sam i dalje zatvorena, prema tome ovo s bademima u mom slučaju  nije istina.
Moja doktorica je preporučila nježno vođenje ljubavi i šetanje. Rekla je da ne pretjerujem s ničim, da vježbam na lopti i da će sve biti ok (kakav carski ili neko plašenje?). 
Vidjet ćemo...

----------


## tridesetri

e i ananas je navodno za potenciranje poroda. ja dan prije poroda pojela cijeli  :Laughing:  pa ti probaj, skodit ti nece.

----------


## bodycreator

meni bili bademe preporucili tek u bolnici i to nekoliko njih al nisam ih ni ja jela
u 42tj prs otvorena a vodenjak kapa a u nutra još sve tvrdo , nespremno na porod i onda drip
užas živi  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Candy

Evo friških novosti od mene. 
Danas mi je doktor vidio bebu i kosicu i plodnu vodu, što bi značilo da sam se malo otvorila, ne znam koliko, ali ipak je krenulo. Jela sam bademe i ananas, vodila ljubav s mužem, vježbala na lopti, šetala, uglavnom radila sve što sam mislila da može pomoći. Kako će se stanje dalje razvijati, javit ću vam, ali ipak se nešto pokrenulo, nisam više zabetonirana. Sretno svima da bude kako treba, onako kako je to majka priroda odredila.   :Kiss:

----------


## bozi

Evo da se javim na temu otvaranja. Ja sam u 37 tjednu i doktor mi je rekao da sam otvorena pola prsta( a ima velike prste - čevape   :Grin:  ).
Imam jedno pitanje, možda nije direktno povezano sa otvaranjem, ali me malo muči. Doktor mi je rekao da se djete dosta spustilo.Da li postoji opasnost da mi pukne voda prije vremena, zbog opterećenja ili to nema nikakve veze. Tako bi volila da mi porod počne sa trudovima jer u našoj bolnici čim pukne voda daju drip-bez iznimaka.

Hvala vam puno na pomoći.

----------


## MGrubi

pa ti fino kad vodenjak pukne (ako pukne u samom početku ili prije trudova ) ukoliko je voda mliječno bijela ili prozirna ostaneš još koji sat doma, a drip ti ne mogu dati ako ga nečeš, jednostavno odbij i nedaj ruku, ne mogu ti na silu ubosti infuziju, i dakako odbivaj bilo kakve "infuzije" da te ne bi prevarili   :Wink:  
beba se spustila , to je dobro, možda su falili termin, pa će malo ranije, a ti možda više miruj da ne krene prerano

inače ja mislim da puknuće vodenjaka više ovisi o njemu samom (koliko je elastičan) a ne o bebinoj glavici   :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

meni je beba bila nisko i bila sam otvorena malo, i još beba 4550 gr. ... prenijela preko termina (po njihovom) iako je termin sve do 42 tjedna (pa po mojem nisam prenijela).
A prvi porod mi je puknuo vodenjak 8 dana prije termina.
Sad sam jela možda više voća, kažu da vitamin C "čuva" vodenjak.

----------


## mikka

samo da napisem-ako nekog brine da nisu otvorene: ja sam 2 tjedna nakon termina bila *potpuno* zatvorena. 
samo zbog svoje nedovoljne informiranosti i zabrintosti izazvane doktorskim paranoiziranjem (prva trudnoca) sam isla na indukciju, sto ni danas ne mogu prezaliti. da sam znala ovo sto znam danas, ne bi *nikad* pristala na indukciju. ako je stvarno frka, postoji hitni carski. ovako-ne mogu oprostiti ni sebi ni njima. svog se poroda sjecam s gadjenjem i tugom, umjesto sa ponosom i srecom.

----------


## bodycreator

vjeruj i ja isto
taj dan kad sam išla rodit ujutro sam u bolnici sjela na wc kolko su me izmućili u tih tjedan dan(gel,ulje ,klizma)

----------


## paws

> samo da napisem-ako nekog brine da nisu otvorene: ja sam 2 tjedna nakon termina bila *potpuno* zatvorena. 
> samo zbog svoje nedovoljne informiranosti i zabrintosti izazvane doktorskim paranoiziranjem (prva trudnoca) sam isla na indukciju, sto ni danas ne mogu prezaliti. da sam znala ovo sto znam danas, ne bi *nikad* pristala na indukciju. ako je stvarno frka, postoji hitni carski. ovako-ne mogu oprostiti ni sebi ni njima. svog se poroda sjecam s gadjenjem i tugom, umjesto sa ponosom i srecom.


A što to znaš danas što nisi znala onda, ajde podijeli to sa nama koje smo sada u takvoj situaciji. :?  :?  :? 
Jel to znači da bi prije pristala na carski nego na indukciju, zašto?
Hvala na odgovoru.  :Love:

----------


## mikka

ne, ne na carski. oni su mene htjeli na carski, ali sam se borila svim silama da neidem  :Laughing:  jer mrzim operacije. ja sam bila u bolnici tjedan dana, znaci od kraja 41. do kraja 42. tjedna. snimala sam se na ctg 2 puta dnevno, i bilo je sve u redu. ja sam njih pitala da li bi se vidlo na ctg-u da nesto nije u redu, oni su rekli da bi. oni mi uopce nisu ostavili mogucnost da jos malo cekam, bez obzira na to sto sam im rekla da je u mojoj obitelji prenosenje vise pravilo nego iznimka (moja mama je prenijela mene i sestru po 10 dana, a njena sestra svog drugog sina cak 3 tjedna!!) mislim, nisu dopustili. ja sam bila prvorotka, a oni su mi pricali price pa sam se prepala da to stvarno nije normalno i pristala na indukciju. kasnije sam procitala vise nego nekoliko prica o "prenosenju" i kako se te bebe rode potpuno zdrave..
uglavnom, da sam znala ono sto znam sada, ne bi im dala da me induciraju (jer sam rodila u teskim mukama-ocito ni mali ni ja nismo bili spremni!) nego bi inzistirala da jos malo pricekamo, uz svakodnevne kontrole, naravno.

----------


## paws

Pa uglavnom šta god sam čitala i čula, normalno je prenijeti 2 tjedna, ali nikad nisam čula da je neko prenio više od 2 tjedna. Pa se pitam jel bi to bilo ok za bebu? :?  :?  :? 
Pošto sam ja skroz zatvorena, meni ne mogu napraviti amnioskopiju, pa me malo strah da se se beba nebi pokakala i da plodna voda nebi bila zamučena. Ali ne znam da li bi se onda takve indikacije prepoznale na ctg-u, da nešto nije ok? :?  :?  :? 
Sad stalno osluškujem bebu i zadnja 3 dana se dosta umirila, pa si mislim da je i to možda neki znak da bi porod možda mogao krenuti? :?  :?  :?

----------


## tiki

Ja ne znam tko je tu lud bila sam na kontroli 36+4 tjedan i dr kaze da nisam uopce otvorena pa sta sam se mogla zatvorit samo tako a bila otvorena prije 2 tjedna.

----------


## mikka

> Pa uglavnom šta god sam čitala i čula, normalno je prenijeti 2 tjedna, ali nikad nisam čula da je neko prenio više od 2 tjedna. Pa se pitam jel bi to bilo ok za bebu? :?  :?  :? 
> Pošto sam ja skroz zatvorena, meni ne mogu napraviti amnioskopiju, pa me malo strah da se se beba nebi pokakala i da plodna voda nebi bila zamučena. Ali ne znam da li bi se onda takve indikacije prepoznale na ctg-u, da nešto nije ok? :?  :?  :? 
> Sad stalno osluškujem bebu i zadnja 3 dana se dosta umirila, pa si mislim da je i to možda neki znak da bi porod možda mogao krenuti? :?  :?  :?


tako kazu, da se beba smiri prije nego sto krene u svijet  :Smile:   :Smile:  
ja sam citala da se bebe najnormalnije radaju u 43. i 44. tjednu. ja cak mislim da su *to* ta 2 tjedna kad se "prenese", jer do kraja 42. je normala. a nista. tebi zelim srecu   :Love:   a ja se drugi put nedam  :Grin:

----------


## paws

41+2 sam, ctg dobar, ali kako nisam uopče otvorena ne mogu mi pregledati plodnu vodu pa se radi toga brinem.
Pitam se da li bi se na ctg-u skužilo da sa plodnom vodom nešto nije ok? :?  :?  :?

----------


## MGrubi

> Ja ne znam tko je tu lud bila sam na kontroli 36+4 tjedan i dr kaze da nisam uopce otvorena pa sta sam se mogla zatvorit samo tako a bila otvorena prije 2 tjedna.


biće je bio propuh   :Laughing:

----------

